# Series 1 Tivo to record internet TV- possible?



## djc45 (Jul 20, 2002)

Hi,
I don`t really use my lifetime subbed Tivo Series very much these days. Often recording HD material on the HD DVT, which is much inferior in its software than the Tivo IMHO. I was thinking of using my ols Series 1Tivo to record an internet tv channel that I watch frequently but that I miss many programmes when at work. Here is the idea:

The low wattage PC would be on purely to tune the internet tv signal, this connects to my VGA adapter box that gives me a composite video output signal, to connect to the Tivo. 

Here's my question, if I connect things up this way, could I set manual timer recordings on the Tivo, to recur daily or weekly, to record programmes?

Also, if I wired the video input to Tivo through a switch box, would it be possibly, or rare occassions, to switch Tivo back to it's regular STB source to record normal programmes, and switch back for its internet recording. It is still connected to download it guide data. I`m thinking the worse that would happen is it would record from the wrong source, if I forgot to throw the switch.

What do you guys think? In theory is the idea workable, and can I set manual timers in the way I am thinking? 
Yes I know I`m a bit nuts, but would it work?

Thanks


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

Should work. Just configure your TiVo to have an external cable box.

You always could schedule manual recording on a TiVo.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You can set up an RF modulator on the TiVo RF in, as a cable or satellite box, along the box you have now. 

I have an FTA satellite box along side my main pay satellite box. As far as the TiVo is concerned, I have satellite with box on the A-video/audio input, and cable with box on CH3 RF input.

I just select a cable box channel to watch FTA. Since one of the FTA channels is NASA TV, I have that channel on the cable be the "FTA" channel.


----------

